# Adidas Adicross Gripmore



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 6, 2014)

I won a pair of these last week and have tried them this weekend 

First impressions - styling is very clean and nice , 

On Saturday the rain was on and off and the shoes were very grippy on the wet grass , they are very comfy straight from the box , waterproof and lightweight 

Considering that the Eccos I won are around Â£169 and these are around Â£79 - the Adidas are a better shoes in terms of style and comfort and clearer for me far better value. 

Highly recommend them for someone who is looking for street shoes with a little extra grip.


----------



## Lump (Jul 6, 2014)

How have you found the fitting. I bought my usual size 9 and I've had to buy sole inserts to make them fit right. They seem like a big and wide fit.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 6, 2014)

Lump said:



			How have you found the fitting. I bought my usual size 9 and I've had to buy sole inserts to make them fit right. They seem like a big and wide fit.
		
Click to expand...

They are wider which is good for me because I'm normally a 9 and half wide and the 9 and a half regular are perfect. 

I think it's the normal adidas fitting in terms of the size. 

Have you had Adidas before ?


----------



## fundy (Jul 6, 2014)

have the heels worn out inside yet?


----------



## Lump (Jul 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They are wider which is good for me because I'm normally a 9 and half wide and the 9 and a half regular are perfect. 

I think it's the normal adidas fitting in terms of the size. 

Have you had Adidas before ?
		
Click to expand...

All my golf shoes are adidas. All are either 8.5 or 9 standard. These just seem "bigger" in all ways.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 6, 2014)

Lump said:



			All my golf shoes are adidas. All are either 8.5 or 9 standard. These just seem "bigger" in all ways.
		
Click to expand...

Haven't really noticed tbh mate - just seem to fit nicely as Adidas always do.


----------



## slicer79 (Jul 6, 2014)

I won a pair, wore them for first time today. Delighted with them. I thought a wider fit too as I usually find adidas too narrow but these were perfect

I'd highly reccommend them on first impressions


----------

